

Show HN: Geebus – How to Hack Shopping - rossodono
http://www.geebus.com/

======
bradknowles
Minor typo -- "What category whould you like?" should be "What category would
you like?"

Also, I'd like to dig down further into the features. For example, with TVs, I
want to search only for those that are 1080P/FullHD. I would also want to
search for those that are a certain size or higher. I would also want to
search for models that have certain numbers of A/V inputs and/or certain types
of A/V inputs.

For headphones, I might want to look only at in-ear monitors and with
detachable cables.

For each and every thing in your database, you need to extract all the key
technical details, and allow those to be discoverable.

Oh, and I don't particularly trust Amazon reviews -- we know those get heavily
gamed. I'd like to be able to choose how much weight to give to their reviews
as compared to the other information sources.

------
rossodono
We love new electronic products, but hate the research needed to shop for the
best.

So we figured why not collect and combine as many expert ratings and customer
ratings as possible from all over the web (only trusted websites), then
aggregate their score and rank them so that days of cross-referencing is done
in seconds.

We are constantly adding new categories. Would love to hear some of your
hacker feedback/suggestions.

